# Blue jays fans - voting for all-star mlb selection !



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you see Don Cherry's plea to all Canadians to vote for Blue Jays' Josh Donaldson for AL 3B All-Star, on Hockey Night In Canada last nite ?
Don mentioned that the Kansas City Royals 3rd Baseman had received over 4 million votes so far - obviously due to a huge Royals' fan support effort & campaign in their area to elect their guy - this versus approx. 2.6 million votes received so far by our man Josh Donaldson.
Don went on to show the Royals' 3B's stats vs. Donaldson's, who has far better stats in all categories than the Royals' 3B.
So Don's plea was - that we Canadians log on to bluejays.com & vote for Donaldson - every email address gets 35 votes each - My wife & I have each voted 35 times for Donaldson - so please everybody - get logged on & do the same !
Surely all of Canada can contribute more votes for our man than the small Kansas city fan base !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

C'mon folks, get on the bandwagon - you have until July 2 to cast your votes.

Sportsnet channel is also now urging us Canadians to cast our votes for Jays players. (who as you may know have a lot of true star players this year).

3B Josh Donaldson now has over 4 million votes, but the Kansas City Royals 3B is still way far ahead in the voting (whose batting average btw is not much over .200 - it's such a shame that someone who is definitely not deserving could get voted in as an All-Star.

It's rumored that all the votes for Kansas City players are a result of some 'geeks', or 'hackers' having gotten around the programmed voting params, and are making this competition an outright sham. 
What a shame.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks "discuspaul". Yep, I saw Grapes "plea". I have voted 35 times for Josh, as well as a couple of other Jays...... Jose Reyes, Jose Bautista and our fellow Canadian Russell Martin.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Thanks "discuspaul". Yep, I saw Grapes "plea". I have voted 35 times for Josh, as well as a couple of other Jays...... Jose Reyes, Jose Bautista and our fellow Canadian Russell Martin.


That's just great that you've voted - & voted the way you did - I wish more baseball fans would step up & do the same as you've done - and say so - after all, we in Canada only have one team in MLB, and this year it's just loaded with star ball-players who may just go all the way to the AL championship & then on to the World Series - after all, it's been 22 years since we ( the Jays) won the world series !

I'm actually quite surprised that we don't have as many Blue jays fans here in B.C. than I thought we had.
Or so it seems by the lack of response here.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Well folks, it seems that Blue Jays fans have woken up and are doing a heck of a good job lately in reversing the previously huge deficit in the all-star voting for Donaldson vs. the Royals Moustakas (spelling?)

10 days ago, Donaldson was over 2 million votes behind the Royals 3 baseman, but as of today, Donaldson has almost caught up.
They are both over 9 million votes each now, with Donaldson just a few thousand votes behind.

He caught up fast lately and is expected to surpass the Royals guy shortly for the starting 3rd baseman lead in the All-Star game.
People seem to be burning up the Internet with votes for Donaldson. 
Keep up the good work folks !!!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Way to go, Canada - you're doing a fabulous job !
At last count, Donaldson had surged way ahead of Moustakas of the Royals - he now has close to 12 million votes - nearly 1.5 votes more than Moustakas.
And he's now the leading vote-getter of all time in all-star voting.
Still a couple more days to get in your votes !


----------

